# 3 month old bumped his head.



## mama2rey

I feel absolutely awful! I was in the bathtub just now with DS. He was wiggling around on my lap and suddenly hit his head on the porcelain side of the bathtub. He didn't cry-he just continued to kick the water.

Should I be worried? He fell asleep as usual and seems fine. But mama guilt has completely taken over!!


----------



## STJinNoVa

I accidentally whacked my daughter's head on the corner of a cabinet a few weeks ago. She screamed bloody murder and then took a nap. I kept waking her up to make sure she was okay, and she kept getting really mad at me for it. It was probably not necessary to keep checking on her. She was fine. A little bonk is no big deal - as my mother, my mother-in-law, my neighbor, and my friend with seven children all told me when I asked them (sheepish).

IMO, you can probably rest easy, mama - you have not wounded your babe.


----------



## waiting2bemommy

lol, see my earlier post about bonking my 3 month old's head on the handle of the shopping cart wednesday. *I* took him to the ER...







which turned to be kind of silly/paranoid of me, but hey. Anyway, he was fine and you wouldn't even know he'd bumped his head if you look at it now. Babies are some amazingly resilient little people. But I do know how you feel....I think the bumps and bruises bother us more than them.


----------



## acannon

About a week or so ago, Sam was helping Jamie scoot around on the bed (he puts his hand by Jamie's feet so he can push off) and when he reached the end of the bed, he accidentally hit his head off of the mini-desk we have by the bed. It was a pretty big thonk, and he cried for about two minutes after it, but he's fine now. He wanted to move around again right after that, too. They're pretty much designed to handle the bumps they take on the road to crawling and walking.


----------



## Lady Lilya

I've lost count of how many times I have bonked Rostik's head on something. I think clumsiness comes with the sleep-deprived territory of motherhood.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama

If it makes you feel better, rouse him and make him look at you. Make sure his eyes can focus.
Vomiting, unable to reasonably awaken, and lack of focus are all signs of serious injury.


----------



## Kitten

Just wait until your child gets tall enough to whack his head on the bottom of the kitchen table when he or she stands up under it. Repeatedly. You will remember the little head bumps of babyhood with fondness LOL.


----------



## becoming

I think he's totally fine, mama, but I know how scary that is!


----------



## avalanchelynn

we just had a head bump scare with dd who's 7mo







it sure was heart breaking to see her wail and eyes full of tears









besides feeling all sad for her bump and tears, as long as she isn't exceptionally sleepy or drowsy or lethargic...not vomiting, is going about his/her day as usual, i think the bump is superficial (nothing more than just red..or blue/black bruised)









poor baby! yours and mine!









more to come i was saying to dh to console the both of us lol


----------



## mama2rey

Thanks for all the replies! My DS is doing well-playing, laughing and fussing as usual. I do feel better knowing that other babies bump their heads too!


----------



## acp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *expectantmami* 
I do feel better knowing that other babies bump their heads too!

I think all babies bump their heads at some point, and usually pretty often over the course of learning to move, crawl, walk, etc. My guess is that if your LO didn't cry, he hardly even felt it.
DD, I'm sorry to say, has bumped herself a TON over the last few months, especially now that she's started walking. You just can't protect them from every fall (nor do I think it's even good to try - that's how they're learning). Mostly I try not to react and she just gets right back up and goes back to trying whatever it was she was doing. This morning I did feel bad, though, since she fell backwards from the first stair (I was watching but wasn't quick enough) and really hit her head hard on our wooden floor and (I think) bit her tongue. She was startled and hurt and WAILED, which she almost never does. Even so, five minutes later she was back to climbing the stairs (though I still felt bad







).
Hugs, mama, but don't beat yourself up. In the end, they're much tougher than they seem....


----------



## veganone

DD took a nasty face-plant onto the kitchen counter yesterday from sitting. (We have a big, Corian island.) DH was standing right there, but she leaned forward and tipped over really fast. She couldn't fall OFF because of where DH was standing, but poor kid whacked herself kind of hard. I figure if there's no bump and she's acting normally I won't worry. Kids bump their heads a lot... I agree with acp that it's part of learning for them (well, not when you bang their head into something, but still.) I've done my share of bumping her into stuff, too. Usually door jams, but only once hard enough that she cried...


----------



## Kitten

I have a little more time to reply right now....

DS bumped his head so much when he was younger that we joked that we were going to keep his head wrapped in bubble wrap all the time. Then we found an actual helmet for babies and toddlers from One Step Ahead to protect heads from bumps from falling down. That really cracked us up. (OK, I am sure there are babies for whom this really would be a good idea but for the average baby...overkill).

Anyway, babies, toddlers, preschoolers, even older kids fall down and bump their heads. If your baby doesn't even seem to notice the bump I wouldn't even give it a second thought.


----------

